# Hello from NJ



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself,

I currently do not have a GSD but left a deposit with a breeder for a pup.
The litter is due around the 18th of March. I will explain my situation and hopefully some of you could give me some insight. Between my Parents and Grandparents we have had over 20 German Shepherds over the course of the last 40 Years or so. So I am familiar with and have a long time love of the breed. To make a long story short, when I was younger My mother bred a few litters of German shepherds for family pets and that is when I got my first and only GSD Spike a long coat and very cute I might add. Unfortunately Spike died at the early age of 5 and I have not had a Dog since up until about 8 mos ago when my Wife and I absolutely fell in love with a Black lab puppy when we were on vacation and decided to buy her and take her home. She is now 8 mos old and getting spayed Wednesday of this week and is like our first child. We have recently decided to add another Dog to the family and the Wife and I have agreed that it should be a GSD. On the outside chance that I would like to get back into Showing and possibly Breeding, we have opted for a Female. Before the Bashing begins let me say this I do have experience with breeding and if I were to get back into it, it would not be for money and I am not a puppy mill. It would be to better the breed and keep some of the potential dogs for show and or family pets.
given this situation my question is do any of you think that bringing a Female Puppy into a house with a 8 mos old black Lab would be cause for concern?
I have first pick of the litter from my breeder and she knows very well my intentions. Would you get a Female or Male and why? Should I get a Male first and then a Female or vice versa?

Thank you in advance for your replies.

Jason

Attached are some Pics of our Baby (Menemsha)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Before the Bashing begins let me say this I do have experience with breeding and if I were to get back into it, it would not be for money and I am not a puppy mill. It would be to better the breed and keep some of the potential dogs for show and or family pets.


What? Us bash breeders? :wild:

We have quite few responsible breeders on this site, so those are all welcome. And though we do tend to make sure it's only responsible breeders that are breeding (way too depressing to see the hundreds of beautiful purebred GSD's in our rescue forum to do anything else), anyone who IS out to improve the breed and that's their goal, is more than welcome here!

Love your Lab! You'll certainly have alot on your hands with 2 puppies in the house. You find a good place to train (and also start the behind the scenes 'advertising' for your dogs? ) If you live in northern NJ I recommend the Morris K9 Campus


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> What? Us bash breeders? :wild:
> 
> We have quite few responsible breeders on this site, so those are all welcome. And though we do tend to make sure it's only responsible breeders that are breeding (way too depressing to see the hundreds of beautiful purebred GSD's in our rescue forum to do anything else), anyone who IS out to improve the breed and that's their goal, is more than welcome here!
> 
> Love your Lab! You'll certainly have alot on your hands with 2 puppies in the house. You find a good place to train (and also start the behind the scenes 'advertising' for your dogs? ) If you live in northern NJ I recommend the Morris K9 Campus


Thank you for the warm welcome,

I agree that it is disgusting to say the least to breed dogs or any animals for that matter irresponsibly and for the wrong reasons. I have considered all of the options that I have and would like to make an informed decision. I consider myself a responsible, caring person and would not do anything to harm animals and thus would not breed if it were not the right thing to do for the right reasons. But as I stated I would like the option to if the right dog and situation arise. I have trained many dogs by myself and also have a decent training facility about 2 miles away which is very convenient. I actually took my lab there for Puppy Kindergarten just to socialize her with other dogs. She is very well trained other than her occasional recall issues which we have been very diligent with over the last week so it is improving. I used to train at the German Shepherd Club of NNJ when I had German Shepherds but as I have stated it has been a while. I will look into the Morris K9 Campus and thank you for the link.

Jason


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

cuttingedge, welcome to the board. I am new myself but always keep an eye out for other tri-staters, hehe.


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay,

So after some long debates and considering the wellfare of our Lab we have decided to get a Male from the litter. Hopefully everything works out well.
I have spoken to many people including family that have had Shepherds and all have said that they never had any problems with two females in the house. I am guessing but I would assume that because most of our Puppies went to family members they were trained well and if there were two females in the same household they were littermates anyway.
I am looking forward to getting a GSD and continuing on the family tradition. Like I stated earlier I have a long time love of the breed and am looking forward to training another GSD. 

Jason


----------

